# looking to buy some private numbers



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

i am looking to buy or trade for some private numbers. i am looking for some good snapper and amberjack and grouper number. stuff that produces fish not. i wont be sharing the numbers i just need some new offshore numbers. pm me and lets work something out


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a company, Escambia Marine Services that will deploy artificial reefs, chicken coups, they run about 450 a spot but they will not be ready for this season at this point. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Whee do you fish out of? Sea-r-cy


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

450 is way out of my range thanks tho. and i run out of pensacola pass trying to stay within about 20 miles of pensacola pass


----------

